# Why do SO FEW people respond to my critique videos?



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Am i just too bad beyond help or what is it? lol



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJbGHeAZz9IgRAXZ6Km16YA/videos


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hi,

this is a bit confusing. for THIS thread, it's been up an hour, and you're saying you are worried because you don't have any critique? if you are referring to another request for critique, then perhaps going to that thread, and doing a "bump" is the better way to bring your thread back up to the top to catch someone's attention.

and, the link is to your Youtube channel, so I don't know in what order the videos are chronologically, so it is a bit harder to tell the progression of skill.

and, did you want a critique on your jumping form, or on dressage from the linked to videos?


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> hi,
> 
> this is a bit confusing. for THIS thread, it's been up an hour, and you're saying you are worried because you don't have any critique? if you are referring to another request for critique, then perhaps going to that thread, and doing a "bump" is the better way to bring your thread back up to the top to catch someone's attention.
> 
> ...


I was referring to almost all of my threads......it will show that hundreds of people viewed it and maybe only a few people, if that, will comment or make a suggestion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

back at your main critique thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/ari-got-bit-nervous-lol-xd-555818/#post7389986

hope this helps!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't usually critique because I'm not a trainer or instructor and would hate to give "bad" advice! I do think your horse is cute as all get out, tho!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't ride English...so pretty useless there.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I'll get on board ... Your saddle is missing a "horn" a key element used to dally cattle!! Your western hat is ... well kinda like a war helmet from Hogans Hero's ... your wrangler jeans are to tight ... your boots are not square toed Tony Lama's ... There is no "lasso" rope on your rigging ...I don't see a back girth or a pulling collar. 

Your pony is not a cow horse ... and there are no jingle bobs on your spurs!!!!!!

All in fun ... Thats why I look at your thread and don't comment ... CAUSE I KNOW SQUAT about your style of riding!!!

Forgot ... That gate u jumping is pretty low ... any one of my Brangus cows would clear that !!! Again all in fun !!!

So .... Bottom line ... LOOKS good to me !!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sometimes people don't comment because they don't have anything useful to say.

That is almost always a reflection on themselves and NOT you. I know it can be frustrating but I for one would hesitate to critique because while I may see something I am no way knowledgeable enough (in most situations) to tell someone to do it differently or see above (good post blue)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I rarely critique videos/pictures because honestly, I am harsh as can be and come across rather blunt. It is just my style of coaching. My favourite clinicians and coaches are the blunt, to the point coaches who will rip you to shreds and I tend to have picked up on said style of teaching.

But i'll give it a go.

Honestly? You should not be jumping the height you are. You are far to ahead of your horse. If he were to refuse you would face plant over his head because you have no solid base. You need to go back to basics. Lots and lots of two point trot, getting your behind back in the tack and not leaning on your horses neck. 

Grid work is your best friend right now. I would set a chute to do grid work with no reins so you learn to balance without your horse holding you up. Tighten your core, get back in the tack, get your heels down and wait for the horse to come to you. Go back to small jumps, cross rails and build a solid base and position before going for the height. 

I haven't had a chance to watch your dressage videos as my internet is brutal tonight(gotta love country living internet).


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

3rd picture looks better than the others. You look like you are 'jumping for him' and could do to put your stirrups up a hole. Im not a jumper- though when my projects get bored with dressage I dabble- but Im told one shouldn't do more than let the horse toss you up with his jump and then your base will be in the right spot. Those basics NBeventer mentioned would help with that becoming instinct.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I watch the videos to learn something myself so even if not a lot of people respond it doesn't mean we don't appreciate you posting them.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For you specifically, OP, this is the first time I've stumbled upon the thread so have not been ignoring you as such. 

I tend to avoid rider critiques because I prefer to know an individual first so I know how to phrase my remarks - I want to give an honest critique to the best of my ability but I want to do it in a way that best sets up a person to make use of the comments rather than feeling emotionally battered or analytically confused.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

You probably won't like what I have to say because I'm going to be harsh.
First, everything NBEventer said is 150% spot on. I'm going to add to it.

To reiterate what NBEventer said, you should not be jumping the height you are. Luckily your horse is very honest and is jumping these heights that you as the rider are not prepared to do yet. It looks from your jumping videos that you do not consider distances at all...just pointing the horse to the jump and getting lucky that your horse is jumping it. That is why you are often throwing yourself over the jump or getting left behind. No matter what you are doing, hunters or jumpers, you need to understand how to see distances and adjust your horse's stride. I have seen riders that fail to do this and the horse stumbles through the jump and either trips and falls or does a rotational fall. Not pretty, incredibly dangerous for both the horse and rider. It seems you see jumping position as throwing yourself in a forward position over a fence. That's not what it is at all...you are supposed to be following the horse with your body and really not put yourself in any position. Let the horse do that for you. 

I think to really get a feel for what we're talking about you absolutely need to go back to trot poles and cross rails. Not a bad thing...even the pros do this because it brings you back to your foundation. I think enlisting a trainer that is very experienced in jumping is also essential. I noticed in the videos that there is someone (the one videoing) yelling corrections, but what she is saying is not what is really needed (generally for you to add leg, which isn't wrong, but it isn't what the big problem is). You need a good coach who is experienced in jumping if you want to keep both you and your horse safe.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Not talking about your videos particularly, but I find it difficult to watch -- much less judge -- most amateur horse videos. Again, not talking about yours because I haven't watched them. 

Most are shot on a tripod. The horse is just a dot in the distance, or he's out of frame, or there is unbearable wind noise, or the camera is facing towards the light and you can't see anything . . . 

People are used to tightly edited and perfectly shot TV and movies, and it makes home shot videos difficult to study.

And, one more reason I would hesitate to comment: A thorough critique is very time consuming; and unless it is from someone studying the same method of horsemanship, it would probably not be helpful to you.

One more thing: I run a horse website where I frequently post videos. Though many people follow my blog, they rarely watch my videos or comment on them. People like to see cute pictures which they can scroll past quickly. Most don't care to study videos.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with what other have said about working out your base of support at a lower height. The good news is, you have very honest horse there. Things can only get better for both of you. Again like other have said, grids will do wonders. The preset distances help your horse develop safe form without having to worry about long spots and it teaches the rider how to wait for the horse to jump rather than throw the upper body forward before the horse has left the ground. 
You can do a zillion things with grids and they are very fun to ride for both horse & rider.


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not a english rider but I'll do my best.. 
The number one thing that I saw was you sit very heavy. Try to lift in your seat a little and make sure you sit up straight! put you hand forward a hair more.. umm Bring your leg back a hair. The transition to the trot to canter was a little slow.. It should take 2 or 3 steps (at least for my guy)

I love his trot!!!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I saw:

- You're jumping beyond your ability. You are basically pre-jumping the jumps before the horse has a chance to leap. If your horse refuses, you will become a human lawn dart.
- Looks like you're leaning on the reins at times.
- You're leaning too far forward. Sit up straight!
- You're pumping way too much with your body in the jumping videos.
- If you're going to sit the canter, then SIT the canter. You're bouncing on your horse's back in the jumping video.
- helmet! helmet! HELMET!!! Every ride!
- tell whoever is holding the phone to turn the thing sideways

I think NBEventer gave great advice.

LOTS of two point work. Lots. If you are able to get off the horse easily, you didn't do enough.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> If you are able to get off the horse easily, you didn't do enough.


:clap:

That's a great way of putting it. If you can walk normally the next day, you didn't do enough. When that gets boring, you can do it without stirrups to make it a whole new game. You can have someone lunge you, then 2-point without the reins, holding your hands where they should be when approaching a jump. If your position is off, you will immediately fall on your face. Add trot-poles into the lunge circle: sit on the flat, then 2-point over the poles. that should help immensely with the chair-seat and the jumping ahead.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For two point:

Don't just go around in two point in circles. Start from a halt and be UP in two point. Then:

- get your horse to walk 
- get your horse to walk straight
- get your horse to change direction
- halt, walk, halt sets
- practice your geometry at the walk
- transition from walk to trot (no posting)
- alternate between staying up in 2 point and posting
- transition from walk to trot to walk to halt (and other combinations)
- be able to change directions at the trot
- be able to circle at the trot
- work up to canter
- transition all the way up from halt to canter then back down again
- practice posting the canter (one stride is up, one stride is down)
- practice transitions (yes, I meant to repeat that)
- practice geometry

You should eventually be able to do all that and never sit in the saddle.

Work up to being able to stay in 2 point for 10 minutes, then 15, then 30.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice, I found most of it very helpful. I would like to add though that that was the first day I have ever jumped three feet in my life and we dont do it often and it was just to see how we would do . We normally jump around 2'3 -2'6. I tend to overcompensate with my body when height is added because I get nervous. I agree I need to desperatly work on my strides. I learned my strides and position over fences for hunter a few years ago but after that I had to take a long break from riding because of joining the Marines and going through all the training and unfortunately I should have touched on my basics and foundations more than I did. Ariat is honest because I have never let him get away with refusals and he has never had a bad experience. I am the only one besides my friend who has ever jumped this horse and she has only done so recently.


----------

